# Drop down bed weight on my Euramobil



## Chudders

Has anyone any experience on the weight of the drop down bed particularly on a Euramobil 810 (or any others). Mine does seem heavy to push back up and I wondered whether this is because of worn gas struts or maybe just the design and weight of what seems a very big drop down bed and something I have to put up with. A friend with a Hymer has a drop down bed but does not seem so heavy although it is a different design.
Perhaps I,m just a wimp and should take some body building courses.
(Must look for an address of a Gym),(I,m not going to go but looking for an address might make me feel fitter after all I would have to lift the yellow pages and thats enough for me)
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Pard

Hi Chudders

I've noticed the same thing with my 636, and even the release handle likes a firm decisive yank, and so perhaps it's Eura Mobil's way of saying 'Toughen up, you Brits'. 

Rather than join a gym, I reckon lift and jerk practice with the bed should tone the odd muscle (hopefully in helpful places!). The exercise is kinda back-to-front though, because after the exertion of putting the bed back, you might want a lie down... 

However, I'll await replies from those EM owners with more experience with some interest.

Terry


----------



## JockandRita

Chudders said:


> Has anyone any experience on the weight of the drop down bed particularly on a Euramobil 810 (or any others). Mine does seem heavy to push back up and I wondered whether this is because of worn gas struts or maybe just the design and weight of what seems a very big drop down bed and something I have to put up with. A friend with a Hymer has a drop down bed but does not seem so heavy although it is a different design.
> Perhaps I,m just a wimp and should take some body building courses.
> (Must look for an address of a Gym),(I,m not going to go but looking for an address might make me feel fitter after all I would have to lift the yellow pages and thats enough for me)
> Thanks, Dave


Hi Chudders,

If it's like the cantilever type in the Hymers, we thought that it was a bu##er to push back up, as did SidT, (Sid & Shirley), with theirs. It's all in the technique used, ie, pull it towards you first, before trying to push it upwards.

It's all done in the one action, and it has never failed, since knowing how it should be done.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Alan23

Hi
If struts have had it bed will probably drop back down if pushed half way up and left in mid air.
Worth getting in at pivot bolts (have to undo or work around fabric side lining) and putting some oil or grease on them.
I agree that bed is heavy (well built) though.
Alan


----------



## SMIFF

Hi Dave
I'm afraid it's just the nature of the beast. It's a hell of a lot of kit for gas struts to lift. I being the ultimate gentleman always let the wife put it up. Trick is to make sure you're 'busy' at bed up time! On a lighter note our 810 is on the drive and has had the bed in the down position for a couple of weeks (she's having a bit of a refit). My neighbour commented on how little head room there was in the cab! He genuinely thought we drove it with the bed down. (he's a caravaner!)


----------



## JockandRita

SMIFF said:


> He genuinely thought we drove it with the bed down. (he's a caravaner!)


 :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Chudders

Thanks for the replies everyone. As you say it is a fair bit of kit so maybe it is just heavy and I can get used to it.
As you say Alan, if the struts had had it then it would probably drip back from the half way up position. I hadn,t thought of that. 
Very grateful to you all for the comments and reassurance that it,s not just me.
Jock,it is different from the Hymer, it just has to go straight back up but I do know what you mean about pulling the Hymer bed toward you first as \I have a friend with a Hymer and I tried moving his bed.
Alan, funny you should say that about the lubrication of the pivot bolts, I did do that out of interest with some silicon lubricant I,m told not to use WD40 on plastic/rubber as it can slightly swell and make things a bit worse.( I understand silicone furniture polish could be used, Mr Sheen etc) and it made alot of difference. I will do that again when I get time to take the inner liner down. I did it by reaching up the sides from each cab door which was not too easy.
Thanks to everyone. Very grateful for comments
I know that a another forum member was aware of the weight issue, have you watched this thread 'Jenny'
Regards, Dave


----------



## Jennifer

Yep Dave, I am watching this thread, and have found the comments very useful, as always. Thanks for raising it on the forum

Jenny


----------



## Jean-Luc

A bit off topic, but how many of us are driving around in A class MH's with rear fixed beds and don't use the over cab drop down one AND complain about lack of payload weight. These drop down beds must weigh in at a fair few dozen kilos what about taking it out and leaving it at home if not required, that is assuming there is not a motor bike on the back and it's needed to keep the front wheels on the ground :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

Jean-Luc said:


> A bit off topic, but how many of us are driving around in A class MH's with rear fixed beds and don't use the over cab drop down one AND complain about lack of payload weight. These drop down beds must weigh in at a fair few dozen kilos what about taking it out and leaving it at home if not required, that is assuming there is not a motor bike on the back and it's needed to keep the front wheels on the ground :lol:


Hi Jean-Luc,

It is probably more bother than it is worth, I should imagine.

We use ours for soft storage, ie, spare bedding, pillows, etc.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## lins

Just a thought but the bed in our pilote wont go up smoothly if th pillows etc are not spread towards the middle.lin.


----------



## Jennifer

My drop down bed is used for the intended purpose, and is known as "the princess bed" because its sooooooooo comfortable. I will definitely not consider removing it, rather go without the motorbike!!


----------



## Chudders

thanks everyone for all the comments, nice to know my bed is not unusually heavy.
Regards Dave


----------



## Alan23

interesting idea to boost payload. Would however be quite a challenge to get the bed out of the van (I would be scared of it going through the expensive looking A class windscreen!). Also the bed is almost over the front wheels so would need to look at axle loads carefully to ensure you did not overload the rear axle with replacement gear.
Alan


----------



## Jean-Luc

Alan23 said:


> interesting idea to boost payload. Would however be quite a challenge to get the bed out of the van (I would be scared of it going through the expensive looking A class windscreen!). Also the bed is almost over the front wheels so would need to look at axle loads carefully to ensure you did not overload the rear axle with replacement gear.
> Alan


My suggestion was somewhat tongue in cheek, but some manufacturers do supply A class MH's without the drop down bed and fit extra cupboards instead.


----------

